# Samsung Apps apk on Gnex



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyway to get this app working on our device. Never new about it until I read that they are giving away dead space for free. I know it works on the s2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

cubarican84 said:


> Anyway to get this app working on our device. Never new about it until I read that they are giving away dead space for free. I know it works on the s2
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What is "dead space?" Cloud storage?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

androidfanatic said:


> What is "dead space?" Cloud storage?


A game.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw this yesterday, really hoping someone gets this working since EA is teaming up with Samsung which means more games like Dead Space will be free.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

It does work on the nexus. I think it froze up a little ways into the first level though. You just need the power vr version.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> It does work on the nexus. I think it froze up a little ways into the first level though. You just need the power vr version.


He's talking about the samsung app not dead space


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dead space works just fine on my phone. It could be a kernal issue. Some people were reporting they couldn't play gta because of a certain kernal. I'm running rootzboat6.1. With the kang bang kernal it came with. I'm on level two of the game now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------

